# A banal box camera



## Dany (Dec 30, 2022)

An Agfa Synchro Box. A very banal box camera you would say. and you would be right.
But not this one which was made in India under license. I found it in a small shop of Chennai, during my stay in this city for professional reasons.
It is clearly stated on front face of the camera
The "Made in France" and "Made in Germany" versions are quite easy to find but not this exotic one which remains particularly rare.


----------



## terri (Dec 30, 2022)

Who knew?   "New India Industries Ltd."   Never heard of it, and not remotely an association I'd have with an old Agfa box!   ❤️ 

Very cool, and it looks clean.    Have you checked for light leaks?   It would be fun to see what you could get with it.


----------



## Dany (Dec 31, 2022)

I did not check for light leaks. I was happy to discover a clean item because the few vintage cameras that I could see were in a very bad state because of the moisture and heat .


----------



## Dany (Jan 2, 2023)

OOOOPS I forgot....



Happy new year !


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 2, 2023)

Very nice box......! Didn't know they were also made in India.


----------

